# Landmark Study Finds Concealed Carry Does NOT Increase Violent Crime



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...cealed-carry-does-not-increase-violent-crime/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty much common sense to me.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

:smt047 <<<< My, "Oh, I'm surprised" face!!

:smt088 <<<<<< Liberal-socialist's "I'm so mad, this can't be true" face!!


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Liberals won't care they will ignore and shout gun control anyway. California has so many restrictions but after yesterday's shooting there. More control in the offing.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Landmark Study Finds Concealed Carry Does NOT Increase Violent Crime"

Ho, hum...
So what?

Crime is not the issue.
Concealed carry is not the issue.
Violence, even, is not the issue.
_The real issue is political control._

And that one real issue remains unaffected by truth, honest statistics, or reality.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Duh? I would make an argument that open carry decreases violent crime.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

To quote wanabe queen nancy " I don't care about your facts." That is how progressives look at it.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

We've known this for over 25 years by comparing statistics regarding the number of issued concealed carry licenses compared to suspensions/revocations/reinstatements. Overwhelmingly, law abiding citizens who are issued CCW licenses do not break the law or commit crimes. To the contrary they do just the opposite to effect crime and crime prevention. The time for national reciprocity is now!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I suspect that concealed carry has very little tendency to _reduce_ violent crime. The "Out of sight, out of mind" saying may apply to many BGs - to the extent that they have functional minds.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I suspect that the BGs in the jungles of Chicago are reconsidering robbing ladies at bus stops since the BG got shot in the neck and killed by a female CCW holder 6 days back.
I recommend that Illinois goes to a "shall issue" on CCW for anyone who has a clean record. That would level the field a bit.

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I suspect that the BGs in the jungles of Chicago are reconsidering robbing ladies at bus stops since the BG got shot in the neck and killed by a female CCW holder 6 days back.


Only the "better class" BGs are paying attention, is my guess. I'm guessing that Shall Issue has to come first, then the reconsidering will follow.

My guesses are based on what little knowledge of human/subhuman nature I have gathered, first hand knowledge being limited by my condition (a hick from the sticks).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I read somewhere on the internet that criminals increase crime. 

Sounds plausible to me.


----------

